# RecipeDB - fatter yak



## twizt1d

fatter yak  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               9 Votes        Brewer's Notes primary for 2 weeks / cc for a week / 15g nelson is dry hopped for last 3 days of CC / needs to be gelatined!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.1 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.45 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.45 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.1 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    12 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 28.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.2%   Colour 14 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## twizt1d

gotta love cascade/nelson together..

i've brewed this a few times and its become pretty popular,
only photo ive got is from the first batch i made with no whirlfloc and no gelatine so its a bit cloudy but still the best beer ive made


----------



## rbtmc

Just ordered the ingredients for this, will let you know how it goes.

How do you find it compares to Fat Yak?


----------



## twizt1d

its pretty close, but i wouldnt call it a clone since the OG and IBU's are way off the real yak
having said that i tried them side by side and the real deal seemed like a watered down version of the AG

its already fairly fruity too so i probably wouldnt go any more heavy handed on the hops until you try one to recpie

if your kegging bottle a 6 pack and let em sit for 4 - 5 weeks for a nice suprise


----------



## chunckious

tonesbrew said:


> i tried them side by side and the real deal seemed like a watered down version of the AG



Ah....the true beauty of AG Home brewing.
Try Tony's LC Bright Ale clon,the freshness knocks you out of the park.


----------



## Shifter

What temp did you mash at? Did you mash out? Looking forward to trying to make this, this weekend. Not strictly as your recipe but with what I have to hand. How long did you leave the 0 minute addition of hops in the kettle for?


----------



## twizt1d

66c mash, 15 min mashout at 75
flameout hops probably get 10 mins while the trub settles
if you use us-05 make sure to D rest it, i got loads of diacetyl last batch (the D rest cleaned it up)

this is the batch i kegged about a week ago, havent touched it yet but the samples were pretty good 


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 36.40 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.60 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

4.70 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) 
0.52 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 
0.52 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 
0.11 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) 
34.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
20.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
10.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min 
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) 
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.85 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 34.97 l of water at 68.7 C 66 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75 C over 7 min 75 C 10 min


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for that, very helpfull.


----------



## Shifter

My effort after almost 6 weeks in the keg - bloody lovely!, and it tastes as good as it looks.

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/S...ry/4fe5504b.jpg


----------



## kalbarluke

Shifter said:


> My effort after almost 6 weeks in the keg - bloody lovely!, and it tastes as good as it looks.
> 
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/S...ry/4fe5504b.jpg



It looks delicious....how the hell did you make it last six weeks? :drinks:


----------



## Shifter

Was working overseas - it helps!


----------



## cam89brewer

Shifter said:


> My effort after almost 6 weeks in the keg - bloody lovely!, and it tastes as good as it looks.
> 
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff299/S...ry/4fe5504b.jpg



Yeh if anything I think it tastes better than what is in the bottle and prefer the yak on tap.(I think they over carbonate their bottles)


----------



## Shifter

Not as malty, but with loads of hop character, which I prefer. Got another one on as I type, but slightly different, using Golden Promise s the base malt.


----------



## Dave70

Sounds like a delicious warm weather quaffer this one.
I'm a fan of the Sauvin and Cascade to and was looking at doing a Macs Hop Rocker ish clone, but this looks better.


----------



## Shifter

This is a cracker, excellent warm weather quaffer. Lemmy would aprove!


----------



## Shifter

Just tapped another one of these, absolutely delicious. This one made with GP, seems to have a hint more malt but the hops shine through. Love it!


----------



## twizt1d

just updating with the weyermann version i've been making

if your going heavier on the hops than the original recipe its a good idea to swap the 'Munich I' for 'Munich II' and 'Caramunich II' for 'Caramunich III' to keep it balanced
the recipe below is a bit more hop forward

also works well if you sub the cascade for simcoe and the nelson for galaxy

WLP001/WY1056/US-05/WLP090 all work well


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: House Ale
Brewer: tones
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.43 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.86 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.10 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (6.5 EBC) Grain 1 80.4 % 
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.8 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.8 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
30.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 19.6 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
20.00 g Cascade [6.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 8.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Da Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.09 l of water at 73.3 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.45 l of water at 99.3 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 19.79 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## maldridge

Hi, this looks like a great recipe to try out.

I'm just about to make a G&G order. They don't seem to stock Weyermann Munich I, only the Bestmaltz equivalents. Should I be replacing the Munich I with Bestmaltz Munich Light or Dark?

Thanks.

Here's what I've put together in Beersmith. First time inputting my own ingredients, let me know if this sounds about right!



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Fatter Yak
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.67 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.87 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.10 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 80.4 % 
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.8 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.8 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 % 
30.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 24.4 IBUs 
0.50 Items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
20.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.9 IBUs 
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.5 IBUs 
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Da Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.30 l of water at 73.3 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.45 l of water at 98.2 C 75.6 C 15 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (Drain mash tun, , 18.03l) of 78.0 C water
Notes:


----------



## twizt1d

the light munich will be fine, recipe looks good too

dont forget to check the AA% of the hops you get against the recipe before you brew too
if the ibu's are too high after adjusting for the hops you have then change the 60 min addition to suit
if its too low then leave the 60 min addition alone and up the 10 min additions

its a pretty forgiving recipe though, if you like your hops you can throw a lot more at it late and the grain bill will still stand up to it


----------



## maldridge

Thanks for the assurance. I had thought about the AA% cheers, gonna add some more hops also. Looking forward to it.


----------



## maldridge

I'll be putting this brew on tomorrow and have taken on board all the advice for adding extra amounts of hops etc.

I was just wondering when to dry hop this? It will be my first time dry hopping, and I just want to know, as the recipe calls for 'dry hop 3 days', does that mean dry hop 3 days into fermentation? or dry hop for 3 days?

Also, I bought a hop bag but it's huge, I was hoping I could just chuck in the hops on their own. I rack to another bottling vessel before bottling anyway so I doubt I'd be left with any hop trub.

Thanks guys.


----------



## twizt1d

i dry hop in the primary when it hits FG and just throw pellets straight in, originally i left it for 3 days after dry hopping but these days i dry hop in the keg instead

if you want it to be subtle like the real yak then 15g is probably enough but these days i go for 30g, nelson can seem a bit harsh if you go over the top on the dry hop though and will need a bit more time to settle down


----------



## maldridge

Sorry to keep asking the same question, but I'm still a little confused with dry hopping.

The recipe calls for 14 days in primary at 18.3 deg.

If for example my fermentation is finished in 5 days, and I then add my hops. There's no way to get the hops out unless I use a bag, or I rack to secondary, but that will be too early right? It won't have been in primary for the whole 2 weeks. And if I wait till primary is done the hops will be in there for more than 7 days which I read can give off unwanted flavours.

Thoughts?

Sorry for the annoying questions!


----------



## twizt1d

14 days in primary is more a guide, if your using us-05 then it will probably need it to drop out a bit
i tend to use liquid yeasts these days and go for WLP001 or WLP090 over the WY1056 purely because they floc a lot better

with WLP090 the ferment is done in less than a week, as soon as i hit FG ill do a short D rest (dry hopping at this stage) then CC for a couple/few days and rack to the keg
that whole process can be as short as 8 - 9 days from pitching

theres no hard and fast rules really, a bit longer on the yeastcake may or may not be beneficial depending on what yeast your using and/or how well you manage your yeast and ferment temps, dry hop when FG is hit and your happy with how its tasting out of the fermenter


----------



## maldridge

So what exactly is done for a d rest on this brew? I know what diacetyl rests are, just not how to do them.

I used US-05. Do I up the ferm temp by a couple of degrees after 7-8 days in primary ferm? I might dry hop at this stage also when I rack to secondary. Leave for 5 days, then crash chill. 

Is this recommended?

Again sorry for all the questions, I have major fear of messing up a brew! This is only my 3rd AG!


----------



## twizt1d

no worries,
once its nearing FG you can start to rise the temp, i usually bring it up to ~20 for a day or 2 then crash chill when im happy

i used to take a million hydro samples to see how things were going but these days i just pour off small samples into shot glasses and taste my way through the ferment
you'll know when its nearly done and thats when you get the hydrometer out
should also be able to pick up on diacetyl if its there.. i cant really taste it but the slick/chewy mouthfeel gives it away


----------



## breakbeer

I had planned on buying the grain to brew this tomorrow, but the original link to the Recipe DB isn't working at the moment. Has anyone got it on hand to copy & paste into here?


----------



## breakbeer

Think I'll just go with the recipe Tones posted on the 1st page

Still have a question though, I've searched all the sponsor sites & can't seem to find Weyermanns Pale Malt or Carafoam or WLP090 Yeast?

Any ideas where I can get these?


----------



## breakbeer

Think I'll just go with the recipe Tones posted on the 1st page

Still have a question though, I've searched all the sponsor sites & can't seem to find Weyermanns Pale Malt or Carafoam or WLP090 Yeast?

Any ideas where I can get these?


----------



## NewtownClown

Weyermanns Pale Malt and Carafoam (AKA Carapils) are *both *available from Craftbrewer (one of the site's sponsors).
WLP090 can be hard to source, it is a fairly new strain. Its very similar to WLP001, but quicker.


----------



## Amber Fluid

breakbeer said:


> Think I'll just go with the recipe Tones posted on the 1st page
> 
> Still have a question though, I've searched all the sponsor sites & can't seem to find Weyermanns Pale Malt or Carafoam or WLP090 Yeast?
> 
> Any ideas where I can get these?


That looks like a good recipe, only thing I know is that it is definitely dry hopped with both Nelson and Cascade. Whether you do or not is your choice of course.


----------



## breakbeer

Thanks Newtown Clown, I was looking for the exact spelling & didn't realise Ale/Pale Carafoam/Carapils were the same thing. I've already got Carapils, so that's a bonus!

AF; I've got plenty of Cascase & Nelson & I plan on dry hopping the shit out of it


----------



## breakbeer

Finally cracked my keg of Fatter Yak on the weekend & GOD DAMN it is awesome!

Haven't done a side-by-side test yet, but I reckon mine is pretty damn close. Can't wait to smash a few tonight


----------



## Edak

Might have to try this recipe Glenn, if you reckon it's a winner...
When did you keg it?



breakbeer said:


> Finally cracked my keg of Fatter Yak on the weekend & GOD DAMN it is awesome!
> 
> Haven't done a side-by-side test yet, but I reckon mine is pretty damn close. Can't wait to smash a few tonight


----------



## breakbeer

Only kegged it on Saturday, then force carbed

went with this recipe on Page 1, mainly coz the grain bill was easy to get from Keg King around the corner.

P.S, I forgot to dry hop so decided to taste it before considering dry hopping in the keg. Tasted freakin' awesome so I didn't bother

Recipe: Fatter Yak
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.67 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.87 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.10 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 80.4 %
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.8 %
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 8.8 %
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4 2.0 %
30.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 24.4 IBUs
0.50 Items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 -
20.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.9 IBUs
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.5 IBUs
12.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 -
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.70 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Da Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


----------



## GuyQLD

This is my last no chill version of the recipe - It's about the fourth adjustment to the original I've made trying both cube hops, the original and a few adjusted hop schedules this is probably the one I'll sit on now. Not as bitter as most variants seem to be but the last one was so good I don't think I'll change it again; I'll simply work on consistency. 


Fatter Yak (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.52 %
Colour (SRM): 7.0 (EBC): 13.7
Bitterness (IBU): 32.9 (Rager - No Chill Adjusted)

80% Pale Ale Malt
8.89% Carapils (Dextrine)
8.89% Munich I
2.22% Crystal 120

0.2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------

